# Having Every Pain There Is and Wonder If I Have Something Else Besides IBS?



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi ... I've posted about having a combination of unbearable IBS and period pain before, and I feel pretty silly posting about it again -- but this time it's gone way, way worse... In fact, I've never had it this bad







...I'm having pain in my mid and lower ab and side and back. It's like I'm wearing this really painful and tight belt around my whole mid-section. NOTHING that I tried (including painkillers, heating, etc., etc.) has worked and I've tried everthing... It's almost 1:00 a.m. now but I'm just in so much pain that I can't sleep even though I'm so, so tired and sleepy... And I've also had a bad headache. What's ironical was that I didn't have bad D as I thought I would -- went 3 times this morning and was just loose (sorry for being graphic!)This is just so so unbearably cruel and getting worse and worse... I'm beginning to wonder if I have something else besides IBS? But before I call my dr. I want to make sure that it's worth calling him, 'cause I don't want him to think that I'm freaking out for nothing... Help... And thank you!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

Darling - I'm so sorry you are having such a rotten time - I'm in no way medically qualified to comment but you shouldn't be suffering like this - no matter what the cause - so go and pester the doctor - thats what they are there for.Good luck - hope you are getting some rest as I type this (its about 8.15am here in blighty) - and let us know how you go on.Sue xxxxx


----------



## evulienka (Jan 12, 2007)

Cherrie, I´m so sorry







Is the pain so bad just during period or is it all the time? Sometimes when I have period my IBS gets so bad that I can´t fall asleep, but when the period goes away I get some relief. If it´s so bad all the time then don´t hesitate and call your doctor. You´re not freaking out for nothig, you´re having bad pains and that´s more than enough. Hope he´s not that kind of doctor : " what are you doing here? If you don´t have cancer or something serious don´t take the space in my surgery" ?? Hope he is more understanding. If not, then it´s time to look for some new one. Let us know how you´re doing. We´ll be thinking of you.


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Cherrie, i would go and see the doctor, thats what they are there for, i do hope you feel better soon, i remember the pain you had on your last period, because i'm only a couple of days behind you and will be starting soon, like you my periods are awful, and for a whole week i have no life, i'm stuck in the house with pain







. lets us know how you get on, (((Hugs)))


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

I'm sorry you're in such pain. It is a good idea to check with the doc just to be on the safe side. Let us know how it all turns out. Take care.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Aww... Thank you, everyone! Sue~ Luckily I did tire myself to a little sleep somewhere in the middle of the night and woke up at 8 something but then stayed in bed until past 12 p... Still feeling tired, but a little better... Thanks for the well wishes and I'll sure try and make an appointment with an ob/gyno this time...Evulienka~ Thanks for keeping me in your thoughts... I'm so sorry you also have bad period pain







... Come to think of it, it does usually only get this bad during my period -- I mean, I do have IBS pain/discomfort almost everyday at random times, but if I'm not in a flare up, the pain's often quick come quick go and pretty bearable... I feel it's definitely connected to period and hormones... I'm hopinng that there's nothing wrong with the female part of my body... Hope~ Thanks and {{{hugs}}} back... Me too can't leave the house during my period week -- can't do anything without feeling so painful and tired







... Like today I'm losing so much blood from my period and so much water from my IBS that I feel light-headed and totally exhausted...







... hope yours will be better this time around...Kassy~ Thanks... I think I'll try and find a gynecologist after moving house (we're moving this Sat. and gosh I can't do any packing with this much pain). My family dr. is a good dr., but gynecology is just not his specialty... I'll keep you all posted when I've seen a ob/gyno... Again, thank you all so, so much! A Big {{{hug}}} to you all!


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Oh, Sweetie, so sorry to hear you are going through this. If this is consistent at your period time, it is possible that you could have a female problem because my IBS gets worse with my period and they are not fun at all, but what you describe is not normal. You should not be losing so much blood that you are light-headed. My sister was like that, and would go through pads with tampons in (graphic, yet necessary) She went and they started her on estrogen. She can't take the pill so they put in a Marina? I think that's the name. It's inserted like and IUD, yet isn't and IUD. Much safer. It made it so she didn't have a period or that it was extra light. She was ready to go in and have everything taken out so she wouldn't have to deal with it anymore it had gotten so bad. Maybe you should see if you can get in. The sooner you go, the sooner they will be able to do something for you. Feel better hon!! Hugs!!!


----------

